# Wellington ???



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I know alot of us will be there on saterday. I have never fished there before. What are the perch like in the lake would love to bring some home for a meal how deep should I start looking for fish and where can I get a MAP of the lake? Thanks and see you all on Saterday


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck on a map! I was out there last Sat. and met up wannabitawerm, from what I gathered it's basicaly a basin with a couple weed beds and small humps. Water depth of 20-24' is what I've heard, with a normal man made lake, depth should go down one foot for every 3' horizional foot. Start 50' or so for shore and work your way out. Also ask around as many guys are willing to help out us newbies on the ice.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You hit the nail on the head. The perch can be very nice but they are hard to find. Never been able to get on them consistently. I'll post results from Thursday. I'll give a few pointers on the morning of the tourney for new guys too. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We also meet Sam as he was coming off the ice. He was very helpful about areas. The Bait store was the hardest part for me. Keep an eye out if you have never been there. I ended up looking for the Marathon sign, never seen the bait sign when I went by the first time. See everyone Saturday. Sam I hope you weren't in to much trouble last Saturday.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm banking on the gills for Sat. Perch have never been very nice to us there.
An example:


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been able to pull a few perch through the ice this year at Wellington. However they went right back in as they were small. I will be missing Saturday, as I will be taking a break between my Erie weekends. Good luck to all.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

How is the parking? Do they have a out house?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No outhouse and parking is down below. Do not park in the upper part, unless you have a valid handicapped placard for yourself, not your car, it must be for you. The PD will come through check the tags by number and cite no questions. There is a guy who has a wheelchair who ice fishes there on a regular basis, so maybe be considerate for him, if you are not handicapped. They will allow you to do quick drop offs of your gear near the ramp but it is tight.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

There is a good size parking lot. You can drive up to the ramp drop your stuff off and then park down below. If you need there is handicap parking up by the ramp. Last time I was out there I didn't remember any porto pots. Has far as Chet and Frans goes. As previously stated look for the Marathon sign. It is just south of 162 on St Rt 58 in the little town of Huntington not a lot of parking there you might have to park down at the town hall.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

They pit a gate up at the town hall (Huntington maintenance garage) across the street but you can access it on the north side of 162 west of route 58. There is a man gate so you can cut across 58. Watch for traffic as it is not a residential area. If there is snow on the driveway to the ramp we will stage in the parking lot. If no snow the drag may be too much. If that is the case we can stage in groups. We will have someone directing guys on where to unload. We may stage gear on the ice along the shoreline until everyone gets there. No one will be allowed to head to a spot until everyone is there and we give the signal. We don't want to disqualify or penalize anyone but we will if we have to to make it fair. I'll have everything finalized by Friday and will let everyone know when they register exactly what's happening. Registration will open at 6:45. I will give us more time. We should be heading out by 8am. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

walleyeguy and I are going to be there thurs morning at 8 to check the condition of the ramp and ice. hopefully we will find the secret spot with the :B .......


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

quackpot said:


> We also meet Sam as he was coming off the ice. He was very helpful about areas. The Bait store was the hardest part for me. Keep an eye out if you have never been there. I ended up looking for the Marathon sign, never seen the bait sign when I went by the first time. See everyone Saturday. Sam I hope you weren't in to much trouble last Saturday.


I found the Bait Shop today. It's a 5 minute drive on Route 58 from the Dairy Queen. GPS won't work for that address.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Ice looks real good. 2 to 3 inches of crust then easily 9 inches of ice. Drag wasn't too bad either. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

sam you got all your fish netted up? is the open water in the same area as last weekend? did you fish or just check the ice.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Fished for a few hours. Birds r in the same spot. It's best to just avoid the center altogether. No telling what's thin and what isn't. Got some nice bass and fat gills and a monster crappie lost a the hole. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

My camera arrived today! Can't wait to play around with it Saturday!!!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sam, how was the hill? 

I think everyone's plan is to unload up top and park below... Just wonderin how the walk between the two spots are. Also, At Findley Res, its a rather large hill, is that plowed/de-iced? Don't want anyone's car going back down the hill on them.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you mean the road to the ramp, it is clear. The ramp is snow covered but we shouldn't have any trouble with slipping. Theyre calling for snow Saturday but as of now, it's clear and dry. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

went after work and checked the place out, did see the center is full of birds was that open water out there? they had the drive and lot plowed very good. do you think if parking gets tight they will let us park on one side of the road going in? should be a good time see you guys in the morning.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, we can park along the driveway if need be. Should be fun. See you in the am. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea that is open water go there and take swimming trunks. Stay away


----------

